# Complete newbie



## cammyg (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone 

So the past week or so, my wife and I (mainly my wife) have started seriously discussing keeping a few chickens. 

We have no experience whatsoever, are we mad? Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No you are not mad!!! In fact we chicken owners consider ourselves saner than most. Chickens are very rewarding. You get eggs and each chicken has a personality all their own. Chickens take so very little to make you happy. 
We can all answer your questions and guide you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Cammyg.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome!, and chickens are extremely fun there an education experience lol the only thing you have to be wary of is chicken math


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## cammyg (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

Afraid to say we are leaning towards the not having chickens side at the moment. Reasons being:
1. Our grass being ruined (we are keen gardeners with not a massive garden)
2. Cost
3. Local fox population 
4. The number of other potential issues we may face. 

However, I assume everyone faces these issues? 

And on the other side, it would be cool to have them!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and hopefully the wonderful world of chickens!!!My chickens are the reason I get out of bed every morning and my life wouldn't be complete without them.You could always keep a few in a pen and turn them loose for a couple of hours a day to scratch around and eat bugs or keep them penned(but the grass in the pen will disappear).You have to make sure it's predator proof which isn't hard or expensive,we can help you.Plus,you get fresh eggs and if you have never had fresh eggs,you're in for a treat and will never buy commercial eggs again.So think about it real hard....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

cammyg said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.
> 
> Afraid to say we are leaning towards the not having chickens side at the moment. Reasons being:
> 1. Our grass being ruined (we are keen gardeners with not a massive garden)
> ...


Good to think about the cons. 
My grass never got ruined but I can see a small lawn being ruined.
Cost- after the initial cost of coop and pen, it's pretty inexpensive to keep chickens. 
Fox population is not good. Your hens would have to have a pen, and hopefully a nice size pen. You may want to start with 3 chicks with a small coop and a pen at least 10x10 feet. You can have a smaller pen but I think chickens would be happier in a good sized pen.
Gardening- chickens love gardening. You plant it and they dig it up. I keep my garden fenced with deer netting which is cheap and virtually see thru.
Your other expenses would be bedding, dewormer, and spray or dust for lice or mites.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend of mine has 12 hens that never go in her full yard, she and her husband built a run and they forage there. She has a small yard and didnt want the hawks to get her hens. All her hens are happy with their set up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I let my chickens in my garden to weed, they do an excellent job weeding


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

cammyg said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.
> 
> Afraid to say we are leaning towards the not having chickens side at the moment. Reasons being:
> 1. Our grass being ruined (we are keen gardeners with not a massive garden)
> ...


If you got a couple or three ISA browns or similar hybrids they will keep you in eggs nicely for a couple of years. You would need a small sized coop and run. The numbers to remember - 4sq.ft/per chicken in the coop and 8 sq.ft per bird in the run.
Or you could keep bantams - they require even less space  In fact, if you have a small yard bantams would be the best start to your chicken adventure


----------



## LazyEye (Apr 29, 2018)

I just got my chickens a couple of weeks ago and they make me (and my family) extremely happy. I can only recommend it.
If you got them, post some pics so we can enjoy them to.


----------



## cammyg (Mar 26, 2018)

So I have some chicks. Part of a school education programme. These are the guys (or rather 3 girls) we are considering keeping


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You're chicks look like they're cold.They really shouldn't be huddled under the light like that.A red heat light is warmer and not so bright it interferes with their sleep.Chicks should spread out a little when sleeping if they're warm enough.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are definitely cold. That light is not sufficient, please get either a red heat lamp or a eco warmer today.those chics will die without it


----------

